# Garland



## Mike (Nov 8, 2009)

Hi i am a roofer in the uk and am about to price a flat roof, the other contractors are priceing for the use of Garland Stressply flex White 4mm APAO twin reinforced acrylic cap sheet fully bonded in Garland Membrane adhesive. The membrane is to be laid on Eco 100mm OSB deck the old roof is staying down any idea of prices.


----------



## rwolfe (May 14, 2009)

Yeah,

Flippin expensive.

You'll pay about 8x more than you should to put a similar Siplast or Soprema assembly in place.

You can also just us JM as they make most of garlands sheets anyways.


----------



## English Roofer (Dec 26, 2008)

Can i be the first to say!!!!
About Tree fiddy!
I know i know were meant to help! but i couldnt!
Cheers
Dave


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Doh Dave! You beat me too it! 



Serious though Mike make a materials list send it to a few suppliers for pricing, add on labor, add your over head, add on some profit, add on for negotiation and margin for error. Submit your price.


----------

